# Gustar



## numoonstudio

Hi!!  Would anyone help me with Gustar?
Can I say: Me gusto yo, Me gustas tu, or :Me gusta yo, Me gusta tu are correct? Thank you forward


----------



## Áristos

numoonstudio said:


> Hi!!  Would anyone help me with Gustar?
> Can I say: Me gusto yo(very conceited though hehehe, "I like myself"), Me gustas tú, or :Me gusta yo, Me gusta tu are correct? Thank you forward



El verbo "gustar" debe conjugarse variando en número (plural o singular), dependiendo de quíen o qué es lo que gusta.
Hay muchos threads anteriores sobre esta materia, deberías consultarlos antes.


----------



## numoonstudio

Thanks. I was not sure as many sources say this verb can be used only in Gusta or Gustan  forms. I'll have a look at previous threads though.


----------



## Pinairun

Me gusto yo = I like myself (?)

En español se dice:
Yo te gusto (a ti)
Yo os gusto (a vosotros)
Yo le gusto (a él/a ella, a usted)
Yo les gusto (a ellos)
Tú me gustas
Vos me gustás (en Argentina y otros países de América)
Él/Ella me gusta
Vosotros/vosotras me gustáis
Ustedes me gustan
Ellos/Ellas me gustan

Una cosa me gusta.
Dos cosas me gustan.

En español:
Tú (subject) me (indirect object) gustas (verb).

En inglés:
I (subject) like (verb) you (direct object)


----------



## numoonstudio

Eso es que con los pronombres podemos usar todas formas del verbo Gustar y con otras cosas solamente Gusta, Gustan??


----------



## Áristos

No, pinairun sólo te ha dado ese ejemplo para que veas que hay singular y plural.
Es más sencillo, no te líes 

"Las inglesas me gustáis mucho", por ejemplo, lo demuestra (estoy hablando a una chica inglesa y le digo que las chicas de Inglaterra me gustan).

Saludos.


----------



## numoonstudio

No me lio. Pues, si un sujeto es un pronombre, entoces podemos usar Gustas, Gusto, etc. Y si un sujeto es un nombre, entonces usamos Gusta, Gustan ?
Tú (subject) me (indirect object) gustas (verb).


----------



## Áristos

numoonstudio said:


> No me lio. Pues, si un sujeto es un pronombre, entoces podemos usar Gustas, Gusto, etc. Y si un sujeto es un nombre, entonces usamos Gusta, Gustan, gustáis, gustas, etc.
> Tú (subject) me (indirect object) gustas (verb).


----------



## ice princess

numoonstudio said:


> No me lio. Pues, si un sujeto es un pronombre, entoces podemos usar Gustas, Gusto, etc. Y si un sujeto es un nombre, entonces usamos Gusta, Gustan ?
> Tú (subject) me (indirect object) gustas (verb).


 
el sujeto puede ser un pronombre o un nombre

tu me gustas
Luis me gusta
ella me gusta


----------



## Pinairun

Una cosa nos gusta.
Dos cosas nos gustan.

Porque una cosa es 3ª persona de singular, como él/ella.
Y dos cosas es 3ª persona de plural, como ellos/ellas.


----------



## numoonstudio

Gracias a todos!!!
"Me os gustais" esta correcto?


----------



## Áristos

"(Vosotros) me gustáis" es lo correcto.
Si iba dirigido a nosotros: ¡GRACIAS!


----------



## ice princess

No lo creo. Me gustais suena mejor. Aunque en Argentina no usamos gustais, sino gustas para singular o gustan para plural. "Me gustas"/ "Me gustan"


----------



## numoonstudio

yo me gusto
tu me gustas
el/ella me gusta
nosotros me gustamos
vosotros me gustais
ellos/ellas me gustan, entonces?


----------



## ice princess

numoonstudio said:


> yo me gusto
> tu me gustas
> el/ella me gusta
> nosotros me gustamos
> vosotros me gustais
> ellos/ellas me gustan, entonces?


 
nosotros nos gustamos
vosotros os gustais (creo)


----------



## numoonstudio

Y se dice Yo te gusto
             Tu te gustas
             El/ella te gusta
             Nosotros te gustamos
             Vosotros te gustais
             Ellos/ellas te gustan?

Si, "Me os gustais" referia a vosotros, y a ti, Aristos!
Pues, Me gustais


----------



## xqby

numoonstudio said:


> "Me os gustais" esta correcto?


 
You're basically never going to double up on pronouns like that.
"Me" or "os" is who does the liking.
"Gustar" is conjugated based on what is liked.

"Me gustan." - I like them.
"Os gusto." - They like me.

A more literal understanding of the two above is "To me they are pleasing" and "To them I am pleasing."


----------



## Pinairun

numoonstudio said:


> yo me gusto, if you want to say "I like myself", yes
> tu me gustas
> el/ella me gusta
> nosotros me gustamos
> vosotros me gustáis
> ellos/ellas me gustan, entonces?


----------



## Áristos

"Vosotros me gustáis/os gustáis" son cosas válidas, pero diferentes


----------



## numoonstudio

Vosotros me gustáis/os gustáis" es como I like you/you like you, creo que?

Que significa validas?

Y como puedo decir I like us en espanol?si no es Nosotros me gustamos?


----------



## Áristos

Pues es una buena pregunta 
No creo que se pueda decir en español, cualquier opción suena mal:
- Nosotros me gustamos 
- Nosotros nos gustamos (We like ourselves)
- Nosotros me gustan


Creo que habría que hacer una perífrasis y decirlo de otra manera:
- Me gusta cómo somos.
- Somos como a mí me gusta,

o algo así.

Quizás otro compañero tenga otra idea que aportar.


----------



## ice princess

numoonstudio said:


> Vosotros me gustáis/os gustáis" es como I like you/you like you, creo que?
> 
> Que significa validas?
> 
> Y como puedo decir I like us en espanol?si no es Nosotros me gustamos?


 
En realidad no entiendo mucho lo que queres decir. I like us? Perdon pero no le encuentro sentido. queres decir algo como *I like you*? Me gustan o *we like us*? nos gustamos. Pero seria algo como we like each other...

Sinceramente me la estoy re contando por que no se lo que queres decir.

Andrea


----------



## numoonstudio

Muchas gracias!! Es muy complicado, no hay la regla y creo que necesita practica
Yo me voy. Hasta luego! Tened cuidado!


----------



## ManPaisa

> Y como puedo decir I like us en espanol?si no es Nosotros me gustamos?




No se puede decir, a mi modo de ver. Tendrías que decir algo así como *me gusta este grupo del cual formo parte.*


----------



## Pinairun

No, we cann't say "nosotros me gustamos",  it's no sense.

Only:
Nosotros te gustamos (You like us)
Nosotros nos gustamos (We like ourselves)
Nosotros os gustamos (You like us)
Nosotros le gustamos (He/She likes us)
Nosotros les gustamos (They like us)

Good evening!


----------



## xqby

¡A mí me gustamos nosotros? Even worse?


----------



## Áristos

Yeah, you have broken my record of inaccuracy of post #21


----------



## Pinairun

xqby said:


> ¡A mí me gustamos nosotros? Even worse?


 

Yes, even WORSE.

But don't worry, be happy!
You'll learn it!


----------



## the blonde

Que significa validas? son aceptables / is valid 



> Y como puedo decir I like us en espanol?si no es Nosotros me gustamos?


No existe " nosotros (we) me (I) gustamos (like) .

es: Nosotros nos gustamos..(we like ourselves)uff...

The correct form: A nosotros nos gusta ir al cine 
We like go to the cinema
Singular form
A mi me gusta = I like it (to me)

A ti te gusta = you like it (to you)

A él le gusta = he likes it (to him)

A ella le gusta= she likes it (to her)

A nosotros nos gusta = we like it (to our)

A vosotros/ustedes os/les gusta = you like it (to you)

A ellos les gusta = They like it ( to them)

Plural form:

A mi me gustan ó me gustan 
Te gustan (to you)
A él le gustan
A ella le gustan
A nosotros nos gustan...los camarones
A vosotros os gustan (creo que es asi)
A ustedes les gustan... las flores
A ellos les gustan...los postres

It´s more easy now?


----------

